# Bite discussions - circle vs J hook



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going to be doing a lot more circle hook fishing this summer and going forward for billfish. I've fished probably 15-20 times with circle hooks with my brother in law who is really good at it but am decent at it. So, a few things I would like more people's opinions on so I can just practice and get better are the following. 

Whenever I get hit, I always put the reel in freespool and then 5 count and slowly push the drag forward. I usually hold the rod out at like a 45 degree angle to my side (as in the rod is like pointed toward the back corner of the boat) and while I pull the drag tighter I pull the rod back so it almost parallel to my side (pointing out directly from my hip to the side of the boat if I am facing backwards). Then, if my fish is on, its on. If he's not, I'll drop it back again another 5 count and then repeat and if he is on then, its on. If he is not, I usually pull it in to check the bait to see if he bit it short or what. Are y'all pretty much doing the same or what? I know its a feel thing but I just want to make sure. It seems that with dolphin there are a lot of short bites on the ballyhoo so you have to be careful not to jerk it out of their mouths. 

On J hooks, I still just grab the pole and set the hook and find myself having to remind myself not to do that with circle hooks. 

Just double checking my technique and always looking to improve. Opinions and thoughts are welcome. I know I'll get better the more I do it but its been a tiny bit frustrating switching.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

When trolling j hooks I set my strike drag to 1/3 the line strength and let the fish hook himself. When fishing circles just set the lever just enough so line isn't coming out. When the strike happens just slowly slide the lever up to strike from the rod holder. The only time I let a fish eat (5-15 seconds) is when your using big live baits such as Bft or blue runners for marlin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also let the fish hook itself with Js and do similar drag settings with circles as the above suggested. Go very light at first with a slow transition from that setting to strike. Too fast of a drag increase and the hook will usually pull


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You didn't specify whether you are trolling or livebaiting, but the 5 mississippi count is a good rule of thumb, but sometimes you need to let the fish eat for much longer, and sometimes you can slide the drag up much sooner. All depends on what the fish does immediately after eating your live bait. If he's heading away, let him have it. If you are fishing with a live tuna for a marlin, I like to let him eat a bit longer than the 5 count. Then there is pitch baiting, which is another subject altogether. As far as moving the rod around like you mentioned, you are overthinking it. You can set the hook from the rod holder so it's one less thing to fool with.

Dolphin I let eat a bit longer too as their mouths are a bit different than tunas or marlin. Again, I am assuming we are talking live baits here. Chunking requires a different answer altogether. As soon as he starts peeling drag, I let him have it. Don't slam the lever to strike. First off, you should know exactly how much drag you have at strike. Slowly yet deliberately slide the drag up. The picture I always try to paint for guys is when you are in your car and approaching a stop sign. Don't come all the way to the stop sign and slam on your brakes. But rather progressively ease on the brakes as you get closer to the stop sign.

The only j-hooks I even use anymore are on lures, and the number of those I pull dwindles each year.

-Capt. Woody Woods
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

99% of my circle hook billfishing has been in Central America. When a billfish takes the bait, I take the rod and point it at the fish holding it very steady and in free spool for a count of 3-5 secs (depends on bite) and slowly move drag to strike, still holding the rod steady until drag comes off the reel. If there's no fish, I lift the tip and hold bait in area until instincts tell me the fish is gone. If the fish is deep in the water I will put the rod tip down in the water and rotate the rod 180 degrees so that if I hook up the tension on the line hits the roller not the top of the tip, which would abraid the line. 

Circles are AWESOME......


----------

